# Darstellungen vom Schatten fehlerhaft bei Spielen usw.



## ExCorZisssT (23. April 2012)

Hi Leute ich habe ein Problem bei Spielen und zwar flimmer/flackern die Schatten , das ist echt ätzend meine Graka ist eine HD 6870 und ich kann BF:3 mit 25-30 Fps auf Ultra spielen , lasse es aber lieber auf mittel-niedrig , das Problem besteht aber , bei Skyrim hab ich bemerkt dass Schatten so klötzchenartig dargestellt werden , ich will mir nicht wirklich eine neue Graka kaufen... 
Ich bitte um eueren Rat

EDIT: Niedrich ? ._. , niedrig natürlich


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

Bei Skyrim ist das ein bekanntes Problem, vor allem wenn man da sehr drauf achtet (ich ignorier es einfach)  - aber evlt kannst Du das etwas abschwächen. Schau mal zB hier Skyrim: Pixelnasen und -schatten - Hilfe! da kann man auch per ini-Eintrag was ändern. Bei Ändern der ini aber die ini vorher zur Sicherheit auch woanders sichern.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (24. April 2012)

Danke erstmal , nur ist das Spiel halt nicht nur bei Skyrim vorhanden sondern bei allen Spielen die ich Spiele bei manchen siieht mans halt nur wenn man sehr scharf hinguckt , hässlig schauts trotzdem aus , an meiner Hardware liegts doch bestimmt nicht oder ? , das Spielen usw. geht ja alles halt nur dieses dumme Proble

An der Config von Skyrim lag es nicht....


----------



## ExCorZisssT (24. April 2012)

*Hier*

Hier mach dir mal selber en Bild : Schattenfehler_01 - YouTube eh ... Video 
Übrigens ich achte eigentlich nicht auf den Schatten aber es ist so extrem dass man es schon vom Weitem aus sieht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2012)

Das "Problem" kenn ich auch, das hat teils auch mit der Engine für die Schatten zu tun - bin nicht ganz sicher, aber es könnte auch teil MD zu tun haben. Nicht dass AMD schlechter ist, aber viele Spele sind auf nvidia optimiert. Du kannst natürlich mal mit diversen Einstellungen testen - aber ganz wegkriegen wird vermutlich nichts. zB bei Witcher2 sehen die Schatten stark wie ein "Netz" aus, das ist da aber halt vom Prinzip des Schattenerstellens so.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (24. April 2012)

Naja danke trotzdem ;__;


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2012)

Zumindest ist Deine Grafikkarte nicht defekt, das ist halt das wichtigste an der Sache.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (24. April 2012)

Yeah , das ist was mich beruhigt ^^ , kannste mir mit meiner Konfiguration ändern also im AMD-Catalys center ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2012)

Also, ich selber hab die Standardwerte im Catalyst Center und stell halt im Spiel dann die Sachen um - vlt. mal mit Schattenqualitäten testen, oder auch Raucheffekte usw. (evlt. flimmert es manchmal auch, weil ein BISSCHEN Rauch im Blickfeld ist und dann wieder weg und dann doch wieder da usw ? ).

Man könnte auch unterschiedliche Treiber testen, denn manchmal hat ein neuer Treiber Vorteile, aber bringt auch an anderer Stelle einen Nachteil.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (25. April 2012)

Hmm okay :{ , spiele mal bisschen mit den Einstellungen und versuche paar ältere Treiber , übrigens kannste mir mit meinen Ports helfen damit der Co-Op gehen muss man die freischalten das klappt bei mir irgendwie nicht :[ hab ne Easybox 803


----------



## ExCorZisssT (25. April 2012)

Und ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2012)

Sorry, da weiß ich nicht bescheid ^^  Firewall wirst Du ja vermutlich keine haben bzw. mal ohne getestet haben?


----------



## ExCorZisssT (26. April 2012)

Egal , habs geschafft  , danke für die Hilfe ^^


----------

